

Ask HNs: Does hyper-trading increase the money supply? - lakeeffect

This question is specifically related to the money multiplier?<p>Of course i understand that money is fiat, and all value base is on what is to be consumed at net point in time.<p>If so, how much?
======
lakeeffect
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated

------
actionbrandon
no

